# ECLIPSE 8V PREOUT CD PLAYER ?



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

I just got a old school Eclipse 5506 (model) it's the non powered one with 8V preouts and has a all copper casing...my question is will i need a good 4 channel amp to run all my high's that can handle the 8v preout? What would be good?
Thanks


here's pics of the unit...





















if anyone has a basket,trim and remote that would work for this model hit me up on a price


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well, the preamp output on the HU is to match sensitivity with the amplifier... in other words, if you have (for example) 2V preamp outputs, the gain on your amplifier will be set a little higher then if you where to have 4V preamp outputs... 

so being that you have 8V, im betting your going to have that gain set way low... (which isnt a big deal.. i personally dont buy HU's if they have a low, 2/3, voltage preamp output... but thats just me, not saying anythings terribly wrong with them)

as far as a basket, you can go the mile and make one yourself out of wood (mdf), and as far as trim and remote... good luck bro... if you haven't done a mad-man google search, now is the time...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

You WILL need an amp that can handle 8v pre-amp voltage, and if thats the MOST the amp can take, the gain will be all the way down...

None come to mind right now, but that will be a major deciding factor in your amp purchase...


----------



## texasound (Nov 19, 2005)

i have a newer version of the 8v eclispe the 8445 and i use the ea 4000 by eclispe on it. hope that helps


----------

